# Does any one use FOB's



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

you can do a search and find tons of info on the fob here


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

A lot of guys in the States use them but I fear that (and I'm also guilty of this) many people see them as weird and unconventional. Although they work unbelievably well I also see myself still fletching my arrows with more conventional 4" fletches. But the fact remains, they do work, they look "funny", but they do work.


----------



## rdg68_99 (Aug 18, 2007)

*fobs!*

hiya,
Im using fobs now. Just started testing them and so far I can say that everything you read is true tried shooting them on a windy day today(10-20mph wind this morn here) and im keeping within 2in of the bullseye @50yds
I have yet to try them with a Bh at longer distance but i plan to later today
I will let you know how they do with Bh a little later today.
but till then do a search on fobs here and you will find lots of info

hope this helps 
Roger


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Just thought this might be helpfull...

We now have a distributor/dealer in South Africa:

Kalahari Arms cc
Top Crop Centre
Corner Beyers Naude Drive & Duiker Avenue Rnadpark Ridge, 2194 Gauteng South Africa

Willie Du Toit
+27-795-1100 (tele)
[email protected]

If can answer any questions I am here to help!

Regards,


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

I used the FOB's this past September, hunting outside Musina (sp). they worked flawlessly. Yes, the look a little "unconventional" but so did the original compound bows with 4 wheels and pulleys and all. Look where we are today. Fob's are catching on like a wild fire. They offer more positive points than I can list (oh alright I can list them but I'm trying to keep this short) and very few negatives. I can give you more information as well as make sure that the rest you are using will be compatible with the FOB. Feel free to PM me or Paul Morris (the inventor of the FOB).


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

rogbo said:


> I used the FOB's this past September, hunting outside Musina (sp). they worked flawlessly. Yes, the look a little "unconventional" but so did the original compound bows with 4 wheels and pulleys and all. Look where we are today. Fob's are catching on like a wild fire. They offer more positive points than I can list (oh alright I can list them but I'm trying to keep this short) and *very few negatives*. I can give you more information as well as make sure that the rest you are using will be compatible with the FOB. Feel free to PM me or Paul Morris (the inventor of the FOB).


Only nagative i know of is that the animals stand no chance now:wink:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow Guys thanks for the reply's, I will certinally give them a go. Are the FOB's designed to be compatable with every arrow brand or are the FOB's more suited to a particular brand and shaft diameter.

Thank you 
Ryan


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

This from Paul Morris


> The Epic arrows use a non standard H nock. (Yikes, I liked the old days when everything was a standard 1/4" nock).
> 
> The Standard FOB will have too big of a whole for the nock. The Axis FOBs will work, but you will need to drill out the back of the FOB to make a press fit for the H nock. I have a customer who said it is a standard drill he used and worked great. As soon as I have time I will get my hands on some H nocks and find out what size drill to use.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I think I'll stick to good old 5" fletches.
At least it still looks like an arrow and not a torpedo.

I suppose I'm still a bit convensional.


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Right off the website-

Will FOBs fit my Arrow?
Both size FOBs are designed to fit any standard ICS (Internal Component System) carbon arrows, with a maximum OD of 0.312". Also, FOBs will fit all Easton Super Swage aluminum arrows. Not for use with G-nocks or uni-bushings yet. 

StarrFlight has an Axis FOB for use with ALL Easton Axis, Full Metal Jacket, A-C Super Slim, Beman HIT Blackmax and MAX-4. The Axis FOB is also for use with ALL Carbon Express Edge and Edge Hunters.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info Big Ram, I hope to try the FOB in the near future.

Ryan


----------



## WillieN (Feb 27, 2007)

Got mine directly from the supplier, could not wait to give them a test drive, a near mess, you see, they warn you not to shoot groups with this stuff and I shot a Field round, lost two FOB's, they go, and they tend to have a nack to look up the 1st arrow, and the 2nd & the 3rd etc.... two FOB's gone.

Do not worry about distance, they force an arrow to fly tru & straight, no wobble and then they become stable, once this thing leave the rest it's level, it looks funny, and take a little to get use to, but if you hunt, this is the answer, also good for indoor 5 spot.

Good luck

Willie


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

i have found that the fobs have worked the best for controlling your arrow in flight. they work great and are very easy to use and "refletch" paul has a great product. i was a little skeptical at first but after giving them a test try like i try to do every thing, i found that i fell in love with them. IMO one of the greatest things to come into the archery industry.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Axis FOB's also fit nitro stinger and Alaskan Bowhunting Supply grizzly stiks tapered shafts.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

They are designed to guide broadheads!!I can shoot ANY broadhead and it will group with field points!! :wink:


----------



## BushPig (Jun 22, 2007)

Hope that this link works - 

should be for the clip called " FOB vs. Fletching - Head-to-head "

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oX-xi_IzIk

if that is not the true link then just search for the name - very good explanation and comparison between FOB and fletching.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Fob's*

I am busy experimenting with them and will let you know.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Fob's*

I am busy experimenting with them and will let you know.I customize mine.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Thank you very much Men, Phillip I will wait to hear how you enjoy them.
Ryan


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Philip Moolman said:


> I am busy experimenting with them and will let you know.I customize mine.


What do you mean customise... I may have to do this as well as my arows are Easton Epic and there is a problem with nock fit...:sad:


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Matatazela said:


> What do you mean customise... I may have to do this as well as my arows are Easton Epic and there is a problem with nock fit...:sad:


Using a 15/64 (0.23 +/-) drill bit should do the trick. The back of the FOB where you will be enlarging the hole is only 0.070 thick material.

Any questions I am here to help!

Someday we may modify the mold for H nocks, but because Easton is the only one using them, not a huge market for them. I liked the days that everyone used a standard ICS nock!


----------

